# battoujutsu/ Iaijutsu



## Aiki Lee (Mar 14, 2009)

battoujutsu or  Iaijutsu:

Does anyone here know the difference between these two terms. Are they two words for the same thing or is there a difference?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think there's any consistent difference in how those two terms are used.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

As stated, the two terms are not used in a consistent or universal way throughout Japanese arts. For the record, though, "batto" means "draw (batsu, also pronounced nuki) sword (to)", and "iai" actually translates as "reside (i) join/combine (ai)". This term is said to have been first coined by Hayashizaki Jinsuke Shigenobu, claimed by many to be the originator of the entire Iai/Batto concept.

Hayashizaki founded the Hayashizaki Ryu, which is still taught today as both Shinmuso Hayashizaki Ryu, and as Hayashizaki Muso Ryu. It features both paired and solo Iai techniques, and a unique type of sword.

But back to the point, there really is no difference between Iai and Batto, other than self-imposed distinctions within a particular ryuha's syllabus. In some systems, for instance, Iai refers to individual (solo) patterns, or Batto may include Tameshigiri (test-cutting) as part of the technique. Iai can also be used as a term in some schools (such as Katayama Hoki Ryu) for seated Jujutsu techniques (which are commonly called Suwari Gata, but are also known as Idori Gata such as in Asayama Ichiden Ryu).

Does that help at all, or am I just rambling here?


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm sure we had a thread on this a while ago; does anyone else recall it?  Maybe a delve into the Search function will bring it forth.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, perhaps I will follow sukerkin's advice and look them up on previous threads.


----------

